# Do you know kcee faerie lites?



## pip6 (1 July 2019)

11 year old bay sport horse stable name beau. My friend and I bred her. Last known in Bristol area owned by chelsie bothwood. We have stayed in contact all her career but for some reason chelsie is refusing to tell us what has happened to beau. We know she has a new horse now. Good luck to her we just would like to know beaus fate.


----------



## pip6 (7 July 2019)

Believed sold to a dealer in the south west. Anyone bought beau?


----------



## nikicb (7 July 2019)

pip6 said:



			Believed sold to a dealer in the south west. Anyone bought beau?
		
Click to expand...

I sent you a pm a couple of days ago.....  x


----------



## pip6 (8 July 2019)

Sorry I don't come on every day. I've found her now, very pleased her new owner is having fun with her.


----------

